
“My code is sort of similar to a dead body” - feross
https://xkcd.com/2138/
======
mdaniel
How do folks view the alt text on mobile? With Firefox I can long press on the
image and it'll show me _part_ of it, but to see the whole thing I have to use
the "Page > view source" but that isn't available on Chrome, nor iOS Safari
AFAIK

I much prefer SMBC's "red button" for accessibility, but xkcd is unlikely to
change just for mobile users

~~~
guu
If you long press the comic in safari you can see the alt text.

